# Anyone Want To Invest



## lukasfab (18/10/12)

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/ardross/oth...ught/1007797921


found this on gumtree


----------



## Phoney (18/10/12)

Probably a safer investment than a $50,000 Broo franchise. :lol:


----------



## Bongchitis (18/10/12)

hmmm, Rather positive lad to be sure. Not sure his 1st year turnover projections are on the money. :blink:


----------



## Maheel (18/10/12)

once you open = the investor, the head brewer, and the ideas man.... 







or maybe it's just the ideas man.... before he flees back to Ireland


----------



## thedragon (18/10/12)

The business case is compelling. B) When he moves on to bottling I'm happy to invest my superautomatica bench top capper.


----------



## Screwtop (18/10/12)

The old 3 F's round of seeking startup capital! Friends, Family and Fcukwits

:lol:

Screwy


----------



## Brad Sofield (18/10/12)

yes saw it a few weeks ago and spoke to my financial adviser who saw it also.
we are in by the way :lol:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (18/10/12)

My Nigerian Prince mate says it's safe - so all good.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## johnw (18/10/12)

This is definitely how I am going to spend my inheritance money. I just have to pay the nice lawyer man who emailed me out of the blue a transaction fee then its all mine. 

I hope Western Union is able to handle the money transfer to an Irish bank account.


----------



## hellbent (19/10/12)

Whats that Saying Fools and Money are easily separated??


----------



## shmang (19/10/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> My Nigerian Prince mate says it's safe - so all good.
> Cheers
> BBB




HaHaHaHaHa :lol:


----------



## eamonnfoley (19/10/12)

Guinness would crush you over there. No pub would sell his beer for fear of the big boys from Dublin.


----------



## Phoney (19/10/12)

Reminds me of this:








> A Perth bricklayer who placed an online job advertisement requesting that "no Irish" workers apply has been accused of discrimination.
> The advertisement, which was posted on Gumtree last Thursday, said: "Bricklayer needed ASAP. $250 a day, no part-time workers and NO IRISH."
> 
> It was posted by Joondalup-based builder Simon, who would not reveal his surname, and caused an online furore after making headlines in the Irish media.
> ...




http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/perth-br...l#ixzz29haVn6Eq


----------



## scottc1178 (19/10/12)

Maybe we can use the first years profit to buy me a new bullshit detector, cos mine started pissing smoke and exploded by the time I finished reading that! :lol:


----------



## eamonnfoley (19/10/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine if he said that about another culture. Flags would be burning. Just as well the Irish are decent folk and have thick skin.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/10/12)

foles said:


> Imagine if he said that about another culture. Flags would be burning. Just as well the Irish are decent folk and have thick skin.


Shit a Valliant load of Muslims are on their way. No good to stero type  
Nev


----------



## Phoney (19/10/12)

Here's a good one. $40 bucks an hour to watch Susan sleep, while wearing an owl costume. I wonder if she'd mind if you drank beer after she fell asleep? :lol:


http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/collingwood...neg-/1008226246




> Hello,
> 
> I would like to preface this by saying that this is not a joke and all joke replies will be deleted. If however, you want to make some extra cash and perhaps have a background in theatre then this is for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoney (19/10/12)

Oh geez, SWMBO might have a problem with me taking up her other job offer, but the money aint bad 

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/collingwood...urs-/1008251327

(though you have to wonder what Susan looks like)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/10/12)

Susan is obviously a "complex" type women  
Nev


----------



## glenwal (19/10/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> (though you have to wonder what Susan looks like)


----------



## Malted (19/10/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Oh geez, SWMBO might have a problem with me taking up her other job offer, but the money aint bad
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/collingwood...urs-/1008251327
> 
> (though you have to wonder what Susan looks like)




Ha ha ha that is farkin hillarious. It is not even April yet!

Edit: she didn't say if you had to bring your own riding crop or if it would be provided.


----------



## evildrakey (19/10/12)

> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/collingwood...urs-/1008251327



Jesus... I just broke a rib, scared the cat reading that...
I'm temporarily unemployed, so that off is vaguely appealing...

Nyah, who am I kidding...


----------



## Hippy (19/10/12)

Susan seems cashed up. Maybe she should invest in the brewery. Edward Cullen Pilsener anyone?


----------



## Malted (19/10/12)

Hippy said:


> Susan seems cashed up. Maybe she should invest in the brewery. Edward Cullen Pilsener anyone?




Is this thread going to link back to 'that' yeast story...


----------



## bignath (19/10/12)

that's pretty fucken creepy actually.

Don't know what would be worse. Having someone you don't know in your room at night, or Inviting someone in your room that you don't know at night.

Besides the "pull from the pub" of course...


----------



## evildrakey (19/10/12)

Big Nath said:


> Besides the "pull from the pub" of course...



Isn't that why we all started drinking beer?


----------



## beerbog (19/10/12)

I'm in, give me some contact details. I'll even chuck in the house. Great bargain. :super:


----------



## Florian (19/10/12)

Anyone copied the last add?

Taken down already...


----------



## bradsbrew (19/10/12)

Gibbo1 said:


> I'm in, give me some contact details. I'll even chuck in the house. Great bargain. :super:



The brewery or Susan? :lol:


----------



## Phoney (19/10/12)

Florian said:


> Anyone copied the last add?
> 
> Taken down already...



Oh crap. 

She was offering $600 for 3 hours of romance. This is all I could find from my facebook feed:

"I will require you to call me Bella. I also require that you do not enter my house from the front door but climb through my bedroom window that is attached to the second floor balcony of my terrace. It is not a difficult climb and if you lack the upper body strength required to hoist yourself then youre an unfit candidate for the role anyway. I would need you to come at 7pm and leave before 10. I also require you to dress in black. If you could apply some shimmering body lotion beforehand than that would help me a considerable amount. 

I am not an unattractive woman. I am simply after something specific that I have wanted for a long time. "

It's either somebody taking the piss, or one crazy bitch!


----------



## the_new_darren (19/10/12)

Hooo Hooo


----------



## jyo (19/10/12)

I can't believe you guys have dragged this thread off topic.


----------



## WitWonder (19/10/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> My Nigerian Prince mate says it's safe - so all good.
> Cheers
> BBB


How to make a small fortune? Start with a large one, of course


----------

